# How much gear did you lose this year?



## cheeseandquackers (Jun 20, 2007)

For me it wasnt too bad. 
1 tall shooting chair
got my acrylic call caught in the door and cracked it but it still works
No props broke this year(which is amazing) but did have to do a few shear pins.
Thats pretty much it for this year. Was pretty mellow in that regard.


----------



## Duck_Machanic (Dec 4, 2010)

flywheel on my motor, the prop and one decoy. it was a good year i thought


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Dropped a few live shells, couple cheap headlamps, and lost part of a crappy duck call. That is about it for me.

Redneckman


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Didnt lose anything. Only incident with grear was my 14 year old cousin shot one of my GHG Life size mallards at about 25 yds a couple weeks ago when an extremely low flying buffy graced the spread. Must say i was impressed with the decoy. He shot it with a 12 GA #2 shot and the pellets did not penetrate the body. One skinned the back of the head and made a grove, another pellet stuck in the side of the decoy and several more went in and bounced out without completely penetrating the decoy. No pellets inside or leaks. Pretty remarkable.


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

One hat, one headlamp, a lanyard with calls, and a jacket. Way too much stuff to lose.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Richard6908 (Jan 26, 2006)

one camo kayak paddle out pinconning road.... anyone find it? lol


----------



## JUSTCATCHINUM (Feb 19, 2004)

For me it was 2 decoys, my anchor light and many #2's that only hit the air as the ducks just laughed and keep going. This wouldn't bother me to much except they were right over the decoys:tdo12:
Justcatchinum
or may be it should be
Justmissinum:lol:


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

Things damaged in 2010 waterfowl season.

1 6-floater goose decoys (shot up)
2 12+diver decoys (Shot up)
3 $150 dollar anchor(my buddy forgot to hook up the bouy)
4 bow light on my lund (dock)
5 stream light rechargable flashlight (went for a swim)
6 2 way radio (also a swimmer)
7 wood moneymaker goose call (cracked down the barrel)
8 2-decoy retriever poles (1-swimmer 1 -broke)
9 dogs shock collar(Dt sucks!)
10 12 slot decoy bag (blew out of the boat chasing a cripple)
11 waders(a hole )

Thats off the top of my head!
:yikes:Wow that a lot of $hi& I need to find some better friends! lol


mike


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

my shooting stroke. Horrible showing today.


----------



## JD252438 (Feb 3, 2010)

i only went once and lost 
2 brand new duck calls
2 shotgun chokes
My confidence in my shooting abilitys
HAHA:chillin:


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

1 full body decoy (head broke this morning)
1 winch cable
1 14 foot aluminum boat (pulled over to many dikes, about as thick as a gum wrapper now.)
1 stihl chain saw motor
and all kinds of little stuff.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

A Goose flag, and a lot of pins for the layout blinds......Mack


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

reed
couple decoys.
decoy anchor


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Damaged or lost:

Layout shot
Hat lost
1 plastic decoy shot today, can be patched, many burlaps shot, will patch this summer, no problem.
Lost one long line anchor.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Dropped a couple shells
Had a plastic piece break on the finisher.

Thats it for me. Heck I never even took a spill in the water this year.


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

mintgreenwalleyemachine said:


> Things damaged in 2010 waterfowl season.
> 
> 1 6-floater goose decoys (shot up)
> 2 12+diver decoys (Shot up)
> ...


 That's a lot of stuff! At least you didn't lose another kayak this year...


Then again we still have the 2 day season ahead of us..:lol:


----------



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

I lost several pounds of steel shot. Ended the season with only a huge pile of empty hulls.


----------



## Duck_Machanic (Dec 4, 2010)

hunting man said:


> I lost several pounds of steel shot. Ended the season with only a huge pile of empty hulls.


i think there is a few of us that had that same problem


----------



## oldsalt mi (Oct 5, 2010)

First year that I did not lose or tear up my stuff. But I did just about lose my boat of the trailer at the ramp today due to a icey trailer. note to self


----------



## WalleyeSlayer11 (Feb 21, 2008)

Lost:
Goose Flag
Robo Duck-found a day later after it tipped now doesnt work well now.
2 deekers
Some new weights i did a bad tie job on

Broke:
headlamp
wore a hole in my jetsled.
put a hole in my brand new waders
ripped a hole in my gloves
wore out the robo battery (6years old tho)
strap to my decoy bag broke off
My barrel must be bent and the guns doesnt shoot straight


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

6 herter decoy heads need repair
6 burlap decoys need repair
1 long line anchor
6 plastis BB's bit the dust
2 life jackets
1 boat Anchor
1 fish net
1 transducer
18' lund got rear-ended trailer damage
live shells droped in the drink
Floating mojo wing and parts
1 pair of cabelas wader leaked.

Way to much gear lost or damaged this going to have to do better next year. I guess that the learrning curve an some dumg mistakes


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

lost 4 ghg flocked head floaters and a mojo on i94 one morning. also managed to lose 6 of the older g & h super mag blue bill decoys to damage. one has a hole in it the size of a base ball. they are getting replaced w/ ghg cans by next season any way.

thank god i consider the losses minimal this year. the geese and mojo werent mine though, they where my cousins... he wasnt too happy that morning.


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

Lost:
Decoy retrieving pole ( I set it in the boat, er LAKE :sad

Damaged:
one prop (so bad the rebuild it guy just laughed at it/me)
decoys - I make my own out of cork/basswood and generally have several "zits" to repair on the heads. But, this year, my son went to my shell box and grabbed a box of 3's or so he thought - they were 3" T shot - and gave them to a first time young hunter. The "T" shot turned the head of one of the ringnecks into a canoe :lol:. That decoy, and several others, are in the decoy hospital awaiting a winter rebuild/repair.

Other than that, equipment wise anyway, things went pretty well.


----------



## lonzo (Oct 12, 2010)

didnt lose anything but had a good year finding lost or left things found 5 decoys various types and a robo pole is it anyone heres seems i always acquire a few extra decoys at moullie every year


----------



## Blacklab77 (Jun 21, 2006)

Damn Someone had to have a good year of FINDING lost crap. Didn't lose any gear, broke a few items but thats a every year thing. 

I did find 2 woodie dekes. Been a slow year on finding stuff. Last year hunting was crappy, but it was like christmas for finding stuff.


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

We lost a lot.
1 OMC lower unit
1 mojo
2 full boxes of shells
2 pull chords
2 anchors with ropes (lost)
3 mag mallards (keels)
5 bills (shot)
3 reds (shot) 
6 ringnecks (shot)
1 Starcraft windshield
2 buffies (shot)
1 used Omc lower unit
1 starcraft 4 cyl engine
3 sheer pins
6 pair of waders (leaky)

Hopefully it doesn't cost this much next year to shoot 200 birds.

Anybody want a 19 ft starcraft that needs an engine lower unit and windshield. 

The sad part is 5 guys hunt and only 3 of us own the gear.

My wife said the meat comes out to over $100 a lb.


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Decoy bag opening day.

My self-respect after some of the shots I missed.

Lost my compass but found it after a 1/2 hour backtracking. Then last weekend it broke when I dropped it on the kitchen floor. It was at least 30 yrs old. 

Put a big gouge in my waders last friday so I lost hunting this sat/sun..but I think I can patch the boots.


----------



## LSSUfishmaster (Aug 4, 2008)

*Things I lost or broke*
few shells
GWT decoy
primos wench fusion(came part and the barrel took a swim)
1 sheerpin
baby mojo (my buddy found it a week later and returned it)
my will to hunt...which usually came back after a couple days

I didnt lose nearly as much gear as some of you guys, looks like I need to go buy more stuff so I have stuff to lose!


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Broken:
My will

Lost:
My mojo (metaphorically speaking, not literally)

Actual equipment lost/damaged:
Maybe 8-9 decoys to foam, no big deal

Equipment found:
3 Freecoys other idiots thought would be funny to blow a hole in and let sink. I'm repairing them, they work great on the ice.

Exhausted, and sick of bugging my partners to go. They're sick of it.


----------



## DeadWater (Mar 17, 2010)

Not really sure. wont know till next fall when I'm trying to find it all back. I *do* know that any respect my dog had for me was gone by the end of the season.


----------



## pikenetter (Mar 28, 2009)

DeadWater said:


> Not really sure. wont know till next fall when I'm trying to find it all back. I *do* know that any respect my dog had for me was gone by the end of the season.


 geez, itis really bad when the dog gives you that look, at least we know it is coming form the wife but man's best friend:xzicon_sm


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

waxico said:


> Broken:
> 
> 
> Equipment found:
> 3 Freecoys other idiots thought would be funny to blow a hole in and let sink. I'm repairing them, they work great on the ice.



"Freecoys"--like that. I did find one GWT decoy


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

Add another goose stand to the list of lost.

Did add a couple more goose bands to the collection today.


----------



## ohhiitznik (Jul 15, 2010)

Lost 1 Mojo foot. and maybe a few shells. nothing else.


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

Zofchak said:


> That's a lot of stuff! At least you didn't lose another kayak this year...
> 
> 
> Then again we still have the 2 day season ahead of us..:lol:


 
But i got the kayak back from the canadian ice cutter ship in march! Its hard to believe it spent 3 months on lake saint clair and was fine when i picked it up in sarnia!

mike


----------



## bikerted86 (Sep 22, 2010)

A couple shear pins, a nice headlamp, some shells, and my confidence in shooting.


----------



## dankoustas (Sep 18, 2007)

My backup shotgun is currently swimming in Lake Erie. I know where its at and plan on diving for it come summertime.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

That gun will probably be no good next summer.
While the lake is open, go to the marine store and buy a heavy duty lifting magnet, go goose hunting on saturday and recover that weapon.

I used a magnet for the same purpose when one of my JackWagon partners dropped his. I keep it in the boat, so he was out of comission 10 minutes.


----------



## dankoustas (Sep 18, 2007)

waxico said:


> That gun will probably be no good next summer.
> While the lake is open, go to the marine store and buy a heavy duty lifting magnet, go goose hunting on saturday and recover that weapon.
> 
> I used a magnet for the same purpose when one of my JackWagon partners dropped his. I keep it in the boat, so he was out of comission 10 minutes.


Thanks for the tip


----------



## dankoustas (Sep 18, 2007)

Does half a skeg count? If so, add it to my list :lol:


----------

